# Gas Insert Repeated Blower Problem



## Beachgirl (Mar 1, 2017)

Greetings!

We purchased a new Xtrordinair gas fireplace insert (don't have exact mod # but it is very similar to this model http://www.fireplacex.com/ProductGuide/ProductDetail.aspx?modelsku=98500270) from "Company A" in April 2001. We run the unit off and on for approximately 6 months of the year- depending on the weather. Since installation in April 2001, we have had to replace the blower on the unit six or seven times- I have lost track. It has just gone out again (now # 7 or 8). Parts and labor run about $200 each time. The last time Company A came to fix the unit, they installed a rudimentary "heat shield" in front of the blower to guard the blower from direct heat from the flame, thinking that maybe the heat from the fireplace was causing the blower to go out. I found this strange... I would say that we were able to get a little bit longer use out of this last blower - the one with the "heat shield" protecting it, but not anything spectacular- maybe 6 months longer. Company A also said that we should clean the blower itself "often", however, the last technician noted that there is no way for the residential consumer to clean the blower "often" as it is totally inaccessible- the unit has to be taken apart in order to do this. Cleaning the blower "often" would require a service call each time @$75 a pop.

I have read that the typical life of these blowers is about 60,000 hours. By my calculations, we are getting about 6000-7000 hours out of each blower. I have several friends who also have this same type of Xtrordinair fireplace (for many years) and they have not had to replace a blower yet. I have searched the internet to see if this has been "an issue" for Xtrordinair and have come up empty- so I see this as an anomaly.

So, in summation, is this normal to have to replace the blower every 2-2.5 years?

My questions:

1. Each time Company A comes to replace the blower, I ask the technician to check to see if there is something else causing the problem. Each time, they say, no-  it's just the blower. Should I be asking different/additional questions when they come this time? Could there be something else triggering the blower to poop out so soon and over and over again?

2. I reached out to the maker of Xtrordinair two blowers ago and they sent me a blower at no charge (which was really nice) but I still had to pay for the labor- and the problem continues every 2-2.5 years. Should I press them to send an in-house tech/rep to look at/replace the unit?

3. Any additional direction I could take on this frustrating problem?

Thank you, in advance, for your assistance!

Kind regards-
Beachgirl


----------



## pageyjim (Mar 1, 2017)

Are the replacement motors OEM motors?
Voltage to the fireplace?
Voltage to the motor?
Are the motors filled with dust or animal hair etc when they fail?
What is the rated amp draw and actual amp draw on the motor?
Is there a properly grounded outlet and is the fireplace grounded?
I doubt if the motors have run capacitors but if so are they being changed with each motor?
Much of this should be stated on the invoices by any decent tech especially all that you have been through.


----------



## Beachgirl (Mar 2, 2017)

pageyjim said:


> Are the replacement motors OEM motors?
> Voltage to the fireplace?
> Voltage to the motor?
> Are the motors filled with dust or animal hair etc when they fail?
> ...



Thank you for your reply- I really appreciate it! I will pull the invoices and check the things you mentioned. Question 1- yes, they are OEM. Question 4- sometimes they had dust or pet hair on them, sometimes they did not. With regards to questions 2, 3, 5 and 6- will/dshould this info be stated on the invoice? If not, how do I check these things?


----------

